# A music theory terms reference thread?



## clavichorder

I think it would be great if talkclassical could be considered an educational resource for people who don't know much about music theory and want to learn more. What might help is defining some of the terms that we are going to be using in this subforum, and organize such terms maybe not just alphabetically, but in such a way that groups related concepts and terms. 

So, a general theory terms sticky thread could be a good place to start. Maybe we could break it down further as the ideas come to us. I don't know if I am qualified for such a project on my own, necessarily so I am just throwing it out there and will continue to think on it.


----------



## Taggart

One way is to have a collection of useful links - apart from wiki - things like Tom Pankhurt's Tonality Guide or his Bach Chorale Guide or the Dolmetsch Theory Site which people can comment on.


----------

